# Ski/snowboard brushes.



## 2by2handsofblue

What are your thoughts on these ski wax brush kits? 
Are they needed? 
I was reading the comments and someone said these brushes are different 's the one you buy from home depot etc. 

 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045SPI6Y?ref=em_1p_3_im&ref_=pe_3780220_388664420

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Oldman

IF, yes, if you are going to get into waxing your own deck and looking for the ultimate finish, those three brushes are the solid basics one would need.

Brass = prep" brush out old wax and get base ready for new wax

Nylon = post scrape: brush out entire board tip to tail

Horsehair = Final polish: do the whole board tip to tail to catch any lingering left behind wax.

GO SHRED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Oldman said:


> IF, yes, if you are going to get into waxing your own deck and looking for the ultimate finish, those three brushes are the solid basics one would need.
> 
> 
> 
> Brass = prep" brush out old wax and get base ready for new wax
> 
> 
> 
> Nylon = post scrape: brush out entire board tip to tail
> 
> 
> 
> Horsehair = Final polish: do the whole board tip to tail to catch any lingering left behind wax.
> 
> 
> 
> GO SHRED!


I figure it would be a rip off cause it's expensive. 
I would think buying at home depot or harbor freight would be good enough

2by2handsofblue


----------



## chomps1211

2by2handsofblue said:


> I figure it would be a rip off cause it's expensive.
> I would think buying at home depot or harbor freight would be good enough
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


It's only really a rip off if you _don't_ want to get that involved with your wax!  

Personally,.. I scrape, rub it down with a green scrubby and call it Good'Nuff!  
>


----------



## Oldman

chomps1211 said:


> It's only really a rip off if you _don't_ want to get that involved with your wax!
> 
> Personally,.. I scrape, rub it down with a green scrubby and call it Good'Nuff!
> >


And there are times when I do just that! It's all what you want to make of it.


----------



## chomps1211

Oldman said:


> And there are times when I do just that! It's all what you want to make of it.


Oh _Absolutely!!_

If you're into the Zen of waxing and enjoy the attention to detail in all of that? More power to you! By all means, get the brushes and put all that luv & attention into waxing & brushing your board(s)! 

Im not being flippant or sarcastic. I'm being lazy! :lol: I just want to do enough to restore some speed to my ride & get back onnit!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Good points

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Scalpelman

If you want to save money, the only brush you really NEED on a regular basis is the nylon.


----------



## Craig64

Size is important, the bigger the brush the more work it does for you. However the bigger the brush the more coin it will cost you. I look at tuning as a very enjoyable part of snowboarding. I worked in the surfboard (fibreglass) manufacturing industry just out of school over 3 decades ago so enjoy all things in relation to the manufacturing/servicing of snowboarding and surfing gear. 

But once you go rotobrush you'll never ever go back. This is were it's at. Best money I've ever spent.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

2by2handsofblue said:


> What are your thoughts on these ski wax brush kits?
> Are they needed?
> I was reading the comments and someone said these brushes are different 's the one you buy from home depot etc.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045SPI6Y?ref=em_1p_3_im&ref_=pe_3780220_388664420
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


It's a good basic kit, it has the 3 main brushes you want to use for waxing.

When you get tired of using the nylon brush to polish the base, spend money for https://www.racewax.com/snowboard-roto-brush-axle-with-handle-for-brushes/ and 
https://www.racewax.com/racewax-snowboard-white-nylon-rotobrush-300-mm/

the rotobrush is worth it.

Racewax has links to helpful videos on the page.


----------



## Craig64

tanscrazydaisy said:


> It's a good basic kit, it has the 3 main brushes you want to use for waxing.
> 
> When you get tired of using the nylon brush to polish the base, spend money for https://www.racewax.com/snowboard-roto-brush-axle-with-handle-for-brushes/ and
> https://www.racewax.com/racewax-snowboard-white-nylon-rotobrush-300-mm/
> 
> the rotobrush is worth it.
> 
> Racewax has links to helpful videos on the page.


Splash out and buy the discount pack.

https://www.racewax.com/racewax-snowboard-rotobrush-kit-axle-handle-with-nylon-horsehair-brush/


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Craig51 said:


> Splash out and buy the discount pack.
> 
> https://www.racewax.com/racewax-snowboard-rotobrush-kit-axle-handle-with-nylon-horsehair-brush/


I have no need for the horsehair rotobrush. The hand brush I have works fine.
https://www.racewax.com/racewax-soft-oval-18-mm-horsehair-ski-snowboard-brush-adjustable-strap/


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm a firm believer in just waxing and scraping. All the brushing, polishing, etc. can't make any difference beyond the first run or two. If you're racing, do it (right before the race). If you're just riding, you're just wasting your time IMO.


----------



## Craig64

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I have no need for the horsehair rotobrush. The hand brush I have works fine.
> https://www.racewax.com/racewax-soft-oval-18-mm-horsehair-ski-snowboard-brush-adjustable-strap/


It's only $20 more expensive to get a 300mm horsehair roto.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Craig51 said:


> It's only $20 more expensive to get a 300mm horsehair roto.


Too late, because I bought the hand brushes before I started to invest in rotobrushes.

Is a horsehair rotobrush really needed, to eliminate the static from using a nylon brush on the base? It's just a couple of quick brushes.


----------



## Triple8Sol

To the OP, that Amazon deal is actually really cheap. You'd pay almost that much for a single Swix or Toko brush.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Craig51 said:


> Size is important, the bigger the brush the more work it does for you. However the bigger the brush the more coin it will cost you. I look at tuning as a very enjoyable part of snowboarding. I worked in the surfboard (fibreglass) manufacturing industry just out of school over 3 decades ago so enjoy all things in relation to the manufacturing/servicing of snowboarding and surfing gear.
> 
> But once you go rotobrush you'll never ever go back. This is were it's at. Best money I've ever spent.


That's a weird looking splitboard


----------



## Scalpelman

linvillegorge said:


> I'm a firm believer in just waxing and scraping. All the brushing, polishing, etc. can't make any difference beyond the first run or two. If you're racing, do it (right before the race). If you're just riding, you're just wasting your time IMO.




I dunno. Seems to me the wax stays on longer if I nylon brush well to nice luster. Also hertel wax seemed to stay on better this year. I don’t own horsehair so can’t comment on that.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

linvillegorge said:


> I'm a firm believer in just waxing and scraping. All the brushing, polishing, etc. can't make any difference beyond the first run or two. If you're racing, do it (right before the race). If you're just riding, you're just wasting your time IMO.



What you're doing when you brush is cleaning out the structure, so that the board deals with the water droplets better, for better glide from the first ride down since waxing. Brushing doesn't add an extraordinary amount of time to the process, especially with a rotobrush.

Racing, since letting the wax absorb into the base step takes time, you can't do it right before a race. What they are doing is putting on overlays right before a race, and in between rounds, putting more layers of overlays that the run has taken out. Still, overlays are absorbed into the base, and excess gets brushed out from the structure.


----------



## Craig64

Snowdaddy said:


> That's a weird looking splitboard


They all pay the bills


----------



## schulz48003

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Too late, because I bought the hand brushes before I started to invest in rotobrushes.
> 
> Is a horsehair rotobrush really needed, to eliminate the static from using a nylon brush on the base? It's just a couple of quick brushes.


I always use nylon last. To generate some heat and get that base to shine.


----------



## schulz48003

Scalpelman said:


> I dunno. Seems to me the wax stays on longer if I nylon brush well to nice luster. Also hertel wax seemed to stay on better this year. I don’t own horsehair so can’t comment on that.


Hertal is up for sale. Stock up


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

After the nylon rotobrush, it's a couple of swipes of the horsehair hand brush, then a quick wipe with basetex


----------

